# FREE !! Videocon D2H, is it TRUE??



## kool (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi friends, i received a SMS on my cell that i won VIDEOCON D2H set and logon to www.videocond2hdish.com, after entering my cell no. i get this message:
_
*During The Time of D2H Videocon Advertising Survey Your Mobile  Number has Won a D2H Videocon Digital Dish TV With DVD Player” With This  Offer You Also Get a Free Gift Hamper of Rs. 3399/-  2Years  Dish TV Channel Package And This is Without Any Insulation Charge With  all Valid Documents. Dear Customer  This Free Gift  is Absolutely Free And You Will Not Wave To Pay Any Amount In Near  Future. Moreover To Avail This Offer You Will Wave Register With Us And  To Registration Last Date is On 18/07/2010 .Please Follow The  Company Rules And Regulation And Enjoy The Privileges Given By The  Company.*

Dear Customer  This  Offer Only One Day Last Date: 18/07/2010 And Last Time:12:00Pm_


What is this all about, i registered my cell no. , address and then it says within 48hr i'll receive a SMS.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 18, 2010)

check this link:



> Fake websites trouble Videocon d2h - Security - Enterprise IT - Tech - The Times of India


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 18, 2010)

Wah....  Ab d2h ke naam mein bhi duplicity?


----------

